# ICB Report



## jayboy (7 Jan 2018)

Can someone please advise on what I can do going forward with my ICB report. I entered bankruptcy on the 26th June 2016 and exited on the 26th June 2017. I have gone for loans in my bank in college where I am in my final year of an honours degree and I couldn't get a loan. They told me to get my ICB report sent out, which I did and it says some of my debts are on it until 2021. 
I saw somewhere here where people disputed the length of the term on their report and am wondering is there some way of doing this. Thanks.


----------



## Fresh-Start (10 Feb 2018)

Hi Jayboy, its supposed to stay on your ICB report for 5 years after discharge. So for you that's 26th of June 2022. Unfortunately for me one of my lenders (mortgage) is still reporting to the ICB as the account being in arrears, and I have been discharged for more than 5 years now. I have a complaint lodged with the FSO and hoping to get it resolved but its very slow.

I have been able to get small loans from my bank(AIB) as I have a permanent job . If you have an income and have a current account with them they may be able to give you a loan without going for an ICB check.


----------



## jayboy (19 Feb 2018)

Hi @Fresh-Start , thank you for your comment on this. I am not in full time employment currently as I am still in my last year of college and hoping to pick up some work after I finish this degree. It is a fairly stressful time as I have three kids from a previous marriage and always trying to budget for everything. I do work part time at the weekends but this isn't declared so this wont hold much weight with regard to getting loans and so on.
I am finished college in May. I have got my ICB report sent out and its all on it until 2021. I have contacted three or four different organisations and have been told I would need to write a detailed email to the ombudsman or maybe the commission for regulation or some crowd, I cant even remember now as it was a few weeks back. I don't really see any point of doing this as I don't feel it would shorten my time on the ICB.
Its a frustration for me not being able to access credit as I am trying to move property and cannot get the deposit together. I have a small amount of savings which is put away for the reason of the deposit but its not enough and I am struggling to save more as there are always things like birthdays, easter, paddys day and other events that come up that cost me money which I would rather save.
I applied for a loan with the bank in college and got refused obviously due to being in the ICB as I can see it on the report that they requested for information.


----------



## Fresh-Start (24 Feb 2018)

Hi Jayboy,

It sounds like a difficult situation for you and I feel your pain.
However there is not a whole lot you can do.
Credit Union is a good plan, start sending money to them on a monthly basis, this will help further down the road.


----------

